# Gestionnaire de page facebook en anglais ?...



## passidyM (31 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

Je reviens vers vous suite à un soucis rencontré depuis peu...

Voila mon gestionnaire de pages facebook est un peu en anglais,je m'explique:

Si par exemple je veux dire si je suis bien ou en forme etc...

Il me le mets en anglais

exemple en photo

Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (31 Mars 2016)

Apprend l'anglais?


----------



## touba (1 Avril 2016)

N'importe quoi !
Utilises Google Translate pour les traduire et écrit les sur un bout de papier que tu garderas toujours dans ta poche.

Soyez malins les copains !


----------



## passidyM (1 Avril 2016)

Et une réponse serieuse ?

Parce que quand je me deconnecte il est en francais et une fois connecté des trucs se mettent en Anglais ...


Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Locke (1 Avril 2016)

passidyM a dit:


> Parce que quand je me deconnecte il est en francais et une fois connecté des trucs se mettent en Anglais ...


Tu as regardé les paramètres de réglages de ta page Facebook sur ton iPhone ?


----------



## passidyM (5 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai regardé dans les réglages de l'application mais rien ne me parle de langue


----------



## passidyM (13 Avril 2016)

Pas d'autres idées ?

Merci


----------

